
If You Just Changed Your Company’s Name, Don’t Forget This One Crucial Step - bickov
http://cli.re/6aX7rv
======
noja
Why the redirect?

~~~
eappleby
They are tracking the clicks on the link. You can see it here:
[http://www.capsulink.com/6aX7rv+](http://www.capsulink.com/6aX7rv+)

